# VAS Gateway in GSM network



## shatobr (24 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
انا بحاجة الى اي معلومات عن VAS gateway
وكيفية توصيلها الى الشبكة الداخلية وشبكة الجي اس ام
ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

